# Ratings Question



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can someone explain to me how many five stars it takes to move your rating up, for example I have a 4.85


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ain't going to happen. I was at 4.85 had one bad trip. Dropped to 4.82 been there about month. Don't worry and don't care. I have been picked by drivers 4.3.-3.7.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Remember: lower morale means you'll love Uber more.
Lower prices mean more money.
Up is down.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

AND Remember it not just about ratings... Keep your acceptance rate low and cancellations HIGH !


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Now could some just answer the question.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Now could some just answer the question.


You first need to determine how your 4.85 was calculated


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Now could some just answer the question.


No one can say, it depends on how many rides you have. Someone with 200 rides will take longer to raise their rating than someone with 20.

Now stop being a sucker and obsessing about your rating. Just drive


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeez you guys need to try relax I was just asking a simple question I'm not obsessing about my ratings I was asking a simple question in hopes that it might help answer a question that somebody new might ask as well. Is this not what this forum is supposed to be about, some of you come unglued we're supposed to be here to help other members whether you're a taxi cab driver an Uber driver a Lyft driver I don't understand why people just can't be civil to each other, but you'll never find it on the internet you've always got those people that hide behind the keyboard and want to be hateful and you're not one of them I'm just using this as an example I thank you for your input I still didn't get my answer but that's okay I'll get it one way or the other I hope you have a good day


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> I thank you for your input I still didn't get my answer


Lighten up, we are joking.

Seriously though, did you not read where you were told it depends how many trips you have taken?

Its simple math. Number of rated trips times number of stars given divided by 5 is your rating..


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's never easy to know unless you know your rated trips. Looks like you don't have 500 rated trips. 
So after 500 rated trips you will only replace the oldest trip with a newest trip. So you have to replace your 1 or 2 rated trips with 5 star trip for your ratings to go up.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you and it is hard to tell some times about jocking around thanks for the help.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't sweat about your rating. As long as you are above 4.6 it doesn't matter . Higher rating don't pay more.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Thank you and it is hard to tell some times about jocking around thanks for the help.


We are all friends here. One big family. You are a strong person and brave for posting on this site! We are all here for you.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> We are all friends here. One big family. You are a strong person and brave for posting on this site! We are all here for you.


I want to thank you for your comment and it is a shame that people feel like they have to be afraid to post on this site I came to the site because I did a research looking for Uber forums where I could go and talk with Uber drivers and learn from their experiences and possibly share some of mine.

What I have found since coming to this site is that it is a site based on Uber Lyft and taxi cabs which is all fine, but the problem is as with any internet site that is not moderated properly you have people that will come on and antagonize and threaten people that normally would not speak up but when they do they feel that they're being attacked because they really are. I could cite specific individuals but I don't need to you all are posting on here on a daily basis possibly or at least once a week you see the ones that go after the Uber drivers this should not be condoned. The owners of this site are making money for advertisement and for the information thats shared here in one way or another.

Don't let yourself forget that and if it wasn't for you the people here this site would be a ghost town so again thank you for your comment I don't plan on going anywhere and I'll share what information I can and I look forward to what you can share with all of us as a group.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You need to have an understanding of statistics. 5* will raise a 4.6 up more than a 4.85. The more ratings you have the less your ratings will fluctuate. This is the reason a 4 affects your rating more than a 5 does. If your rating was 4.5 then they would affect you evenly. Since your rating is above 4.5 4's affect you way more than 5's. The closer you get to 5 the less 5* ratings have an affect.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Telsa33 said:


> Can someone explain to me how many five stars it takes to move your rating up, for example I have a 4.85


It depends how many rides your rating is based on. If you have a 4.85 rating with 20 trips, it can increase (or drop) dramatically. If you have a 4.85 rating with 500 trips, it's not going to go up or down very fast. My advice: Don't care about your rating unless it drops to the 4.7 range.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's terrible. I had straight 5 star ratings for 2 months (granted I drive part time only) and it barely went up from a 4.91 to a 4.92.... then one 4 star rating dropped it back to a 4.91. WTF, 50+ 5 stars to move it up 0.01 and just ONE 4 star to lose it?

Just don't worry about it, the ratings will be what they are... as long as you aren't blade running at 4.6 you'll be fine...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I had lots of 5 stars. Then one bad rating and overall rating drops. They should allow 6 star ratings to bring up the average.


----------

